# Milking parlor



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Spent my day thusly


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I like your audience in the third pic! I wonder how many puns we can squeeze out of it...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You know, I feel jipped. I was expecting to see a bunch of beautiful ladies breast feeding or something like that. Not cows.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

It has been many years since I've seen a HW-670 Boiler looks a mite 
sooted up, probably from chemicals they wash down the milk room with


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

I can feel the smell


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Udder ridiculousness

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That gate valve in the first pic is a classic. It doesn't look like it's been used in 50 (make that 60) years.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

We're you in a hurry to finish the job or did you milk it?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> You know, I feel jipped. I was expecting to see a bunch of beautiful ladies breast feeding or something like that. Not cows.


...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Was the venting remooved or never installed?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

5onthefloor said:


> Was the venting remooved or never installed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s pretty immature 5onthefloor. We’re all professionals here. I’m sure as soon as rwh spotted the problem, he hoofed it out of there!


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

89plumbum said:


> That’s pretty immature 5onthefloor. We’re all professionals here. I’m sure as soon as rwh spotted the problem, he hoofed it out of there!


If you got a beef to pick I'd take it up with the mod, but I herd they let anyone join!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

5onthefloor said:


> If you got a beef to pick I'd take it up with the mod, but I herd they let anyone join!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hay! Listen here biSON, we can take this out to the pasture to settle this. Just let me finish my decalf first.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

89plumbum said:


> Hay! Listen here biSON, we can take this out to the pasture to settle this. Just let me finish my decalf first.


Anytime anywhere but you know you will get slaughtered. It's what's for dinner

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

This thread is a bunch of bull crap. All these puns are cheesy.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I bet this job was a mooooving experience...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> That gate valve in the first pic is a classic. It doesn't look like it's been used in 50 (make that 60) years.


I believe that valve is on the domestic system. It's not part of the hydronic. It is quite old. As a rule, never turn a valve you aren't prepared to replace.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> It has been many years since I've seen a HW-670 Boiler looks a mite
> sooted up, probably from chemicals they wash down the milk room with


Mostly it's hay, cow $hit, etc. Blocks combustion air, runs rich, soots bad.


----------

